# Frankie Tortoise Tails: Frankie's Magic Poop



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Frankie has brought together three of my favorite topics: Frankie (of course), poop and mushrooms. Patients please if you haven't read all 470 Frankie Tails and don't know that poop is a favorite subject. Most pet owners are not fond of their pet's poops. If you own a sulcata tortoise, poop is not an avoided topic.

Compared to any other pet with smelly gut-wretching poop, the poop of a suclata is nice. It smells much less repulsive, it can be flung great distances (day old sulcata poop), makes the best compost, and as I have found, has other useful purposes. 

As of yesterday, Frankie poop is big. 



Yep, biggest poop yet, and there were four of them. Not dried yet enough to fling. Think I will wait until this one is really dry before I see how far this one will fly but I bet it make a "thud" when it hits ground. This and the other four were scooped with the Purple Pooper Scooper. 

A bunch of last week poops were set in a place where rain is washing out all of Frankie's grass. Again, Frankie poop is useful: while decaying and providing lots of good compost, poop is holding back rain water. Ha! Useful Frankie sulcata poop.

Bringing me back to the third topic of mushrooms. Yes, I am fascinated by mushrooms and have been for years. Okay, I'll confess, when I was young I dated a guy who took me to a Grateful Dead concert and talked me into eating a magic mushrooms and I came to an understanding why people like Grateful Dead music and I danced in the aisles but so did all the other mushroom dropping concert goers and that is my _only_ experience with magical mushrooms (and the Grateful Dead).

That is not why I think mushrooms are cool. They are cool because they seem to appear from no where, they come in all kinds of strange forms and shapes, and because they are cool. While on my wanderings in the wooded area looking for turtles I find lots of interesting mushrooms. I take pictures of mushrooms when there are no turtles to be found.

Mushrooms are now even cooler because they now make appearances on Frankie poop. Yep, Frankie poop occasionally produces mushrooms.

The first time mushrooms appeared it was just a freak thing, "Cooool!" The second time was like "Wow, man!" Now its like, "Ooooo, far out! They're back."

I already checked. None of them are psychedelic. Magic mushrooms don't show up on turtle poop. 

(These are not the shroons you are looking for.)




_Pile of poop and white mushrooms._





_Bit of compost poop and some brown mushrooms. _

Once, on a very hot and humid day, inside compost bin, the Frankie poop inside was covered with white mushrooms. Just blew my mind. Should have taken a picture but I was so freaked out by all the mushrooms. 

I Promise. They are not the _Psilocybe_ magical mushrooms. They are Frankie's Magical Mushrooms!


----------



## DawnH (Jun 10, 2015)

...wondering if you sampled some 'srooms before posting this? LOL


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 10, 2015)

That is some serious loaf pinching!


----------



## Jodie (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## newCH (Jun 10, 2015)

O - kay !


----------



## newCH (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh, loved the Star Wars reference !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Shell salute to some very attentive Frankie Fans.


----------



## wellington (Jun 10, 2015)

LOL. GOOD ONE.


----------



## aztortoisegal (Jun 10, 2015)

Now THAT was a post.


----------



## 4jean (Jun 10, 2015)

Loved it!


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 10, 2015)

Love It..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 11, 2015)

Hmmmm.
I wonder if I could grow Psilocybe on Tidgy poop?
Just out of scientific curiosity you understand.


----------

